# from skinny to well a little less skinny



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

well i thought it was about time i made a log!

pretty much just so i can track my progress and gives me something to hopefully keep me on the right track!

Ive been working out for a long time now as a hobby so never really took it serious before, never looked to much into my diet. I eat reasonably well but ive never really tracked what im eating.

My goals are to pack on a little bit more size and get to around 10% bf and maintain.

My standard week is usually - Mon football, Tues gym, Wed football, Thurs gym, Fri gym, Sat football, Sun rest

I will get some pictures up soon!!

Any comments, suggestions, criticism is all welcome :thumb:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Monday!*

*Workout* - got a day off football as its a public holiday in Glasgow so decided to hit the gym!

Done a quick warm up - 5 mins on the rowing machine

Romanian Deads 4 x 12 (60kg)

Chest Press Narrow Grip 4 x 12 (70kg)

DB Upright Row 4 x 12 (12kg dbs)

Lat Pulldown 4 x 12 (50kg)

Weighted Dips 4 x 12 (20kg)

Leg Extensions 4 x 12 (50kg)

*Food*

Breakfast 7am - 3 boiled eggs mashed in a cup with a tablespoon of mayo

Snack 10 am - New York Bakery Bagel thin with smooth meridian peanute butter + Coffee

Lunch 1pm - Salad (lettuce tomato cucumber) with Thousand Island dressing, Large Chicken Breast cooked in Maggys oven bag. Coffee plus 2 x chocolate digestives! (cant help myself lol)

3pm - Coffee again and a handfull of chocolate raisins (i know not ideal but couldnt resist)

5-7 Gym!

Post Workout 7pm - XL Nutrition Xtra Chocolate Protein Bar

Dinner 8.30pm - Grilled Pork Chop from the butchers, Tesco Maris Piper Mash with a tablespoon of butter, Corn on the Cob and a small sprinkle of cheese over the mash.

Protein 133g

Fat 122g

Carbs 184g


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi good luck with your journal, what was your starting weight and what do you hope to achieve?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Assuming that's you in your avatar you already look in great shape to me, not what I'd call skinny anyway!

Edit: calories look rather low if you're trying to grow though?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck with this. Will follow


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Following.
Good luck mate.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

smash said:


> Hi good luck with your journal, what was your starting weight and what do you hope to achieve?


Cheers mate, im 76.8kg just now. Just looking to slowly add on some muscle and strip away some body fat and maintain around 10% bf


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Assuming that's you in your avatar you already look in great shape to me, not what I'd call skinny anyway!
> 
> Edit: calories look rather low if you're trying to grow though?


Yeah that was me in my avatar around 2 months ago. Yeah Monday wasnt a great day for food! I really need to start upping my calories big time. I have been given a diet guideline by a friend who wants me to hit:

198g protein

326g carbs

118g fats.

So im going to try and hit they figures each day and hopefully start slowly growing.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Tuesday*

Gym was pretty busy today so took me alot longer than normal to get my workout done as DB's were scattered all over the place (big big pet hate)

*Workout*

Usual 5 minute warm up on the rowing machine

Single leg Kettle Bell Deadlift 4 x 12 (20kg)

Single Arm DB Chest Press 4 x 12 (20kg)

Single Arm DB Bent Over Row 4 x 12 (30kg)

Seated DB Shoulder Press 4 x 12 (14kg)

Squats 4 x 12 (60kg)

Single Arm DB Bicep Curl 4 x 12 (12kg)

15 minute ab session

*Food*

Breakfast 5.30 am - 3 eggs mashed in a cup with spoonfull of mayo

6.30-8am Gym

Post Workout Shake 8.30am - Pure 80 Protein from BodybuildingWarehouse Italian Vanilla Milkshake :wub:

Snack 10am - New York Bakery Bagel Thin with Meridian Peanut Butter + Coffee

Lunch 1pm - Salad (lettuce tomato cucumber) with Thousand Island dressing, large chicken breast cooked in maggis over bag, and 1 large sweet potato diced up.

After Lunch 2pm - Coffee plus 2 Chocolate Digestives and a McVities Lemon Cheesecake biscuit lol

Snack 4pm - New York Bakery Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel with yet another Coffee

Dinner 6pm - Homemade Spaghetti Bolognaise with Some Caramelized Onion Garlic Bread

Snack 9pm - Coffee and a Fruit Scone with butter and jam

Calories 3725

Protein 170g

Carbs 373g

Fats 146g


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Current Shape - Hopefully see some changes in a few weeks time


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Current Shape - Hopefully see some changes in a few weeks time


You call that skinny? Mate i'd have killed to look that "skinny" when I was 11 haha Stop attention seeking will ya pal.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Vincey said:


> You call that skinny? Mate i'd have killed to look that "skinny" when I was 11 haha Stop attention seeking will ya pal.


No attention seeking at all mate its a Journal lol

Compared to most blokes on here, in the gym, and the body building community i am what you would class as skinny


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> No attention seeking at all mate its a Journal lol
> 
> Compared to most blokes on here, in the gym, and the body building community i am what you would class as skinny


I'd kill for that physique now fark off :tt2:

I'm not going to tell you what to do in terms of eating, I'm sure you know what to do.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Vincey said:


> I'd kill for that physique now fark off :tt2:
> 
> I'm not going to tell you what to do in terms of eating, I'm sure you know what to do.


Its my journal so you fark off :lol:

lol the hardest thing i find is trying to tell myself to eat more! Ive got it stuck in my head that if i start eating more i will get fat. I know this isnt the case but its a mental challenge that i struggle with all the time!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Its my journal so you fark off :lol:
> 
> lol the hardest thing i find is trying to tell myself to eat more! Ive got it stuck in my head that if i start eating more i will get fat. I know this isnt the case but its a mental challenge that i struggle with all the time!


Add olive oil to your shake  Easy calories right there and good for your joints haha


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Wednesday*

Today was a day off from the gym as i have football training on Wednesday nights. But as its pre season we always get destroyed with a hell of a lot of running!

And tonight was no different! Usual sprints, interval running, lung busters, and alot of ball work followed by a game at the end, So all in all a good 90 minute cardio workout at a pretty high intensity.

Food wise wasnt really a great day for me again! Undereating is going to be my downfall!

*Food*

Breakfast 7am - 3 boiled eggs mashed in a cup with a spoonfull of mayo (yep you guessed it)

Snack 10am - New York Bakery Ciannamon bagel with butter + Coffee

Lunch 1pm - Forgot to take chicken out the freezer so had to buy a baked potato with tuna cheese and a side salad from the snack van

After Lunch - 2pm - Usual Coffee and a McVities Lemon Cheesecake biscuit

Snack 4pm - Not so much a snack but had a coffee and 2 spoonfulls of peanut butter as i had no other food in the office to eat.

Workout 7-9pm - Football training

Dinner - Forgot to take my meat out in the morning so had pasta shells and a handfull of cheese with 250ml glass of full fat milk! Yes i know extremely lazy and a pretty sh*t dinner to be fair.

Calories 2377

Protein 99g

Fats 113g

Carbs 197g


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't forget your meat tonight


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You're not alone in the risk of undereating BTW, I used to do this when I didn't track what I ate. I now plan out a day's food in advance in MFP, and stick to it. It may seem a hassle but it doesn't take me long and I get far better results because of it. As you mentioned worrying about gaining fat I'll just say that what I think makes sense it to gradually increase calories until you find the point you are slowly gaining weight without much fat gain, rather than picking a calorie figure from the start that you think will be right to bulk on. Just a thought, you clearly know what you're doing though!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Don't forget your meat tonight


i know im terrible for this! Remembered last night though!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Thursday!*

Well today was a little hectic! Started off with an early gym sesh as i knew i was going to be pretty much rushed off my feet all day! In the process of buying a new house so as you can imagine its a pretty stressful time! Was in work in the morning then had to go pick the misses from her work in the afternoon because she doesnt drive yet (pain in the arse i know) then we had a pre contract meeting with Barratt Homes at 1pm to discuss some details about the plot i have reserved. Obviously by this point i am starving! So we grabbed a quick bite to eat which took longer than expected so had to rush to the mortgage advisers office to drop off some paperwork, then had 2 surveyors coming out to the house to do a home report and a floor plan of my existing property! Once that was done and out the way we decided to go out for dinner and then the cinema to see Ant Man (which turned out to be not to bad!)

*Workout* - 40 seconds rest between sets

Leg Extension - 4 x12 (65kg)

Chest Flys - 4 x 12 (20kg DBs)

T bar Row 4 x 12 (40kg)

Leg Press - 4 x 12 (160kg)

Shoulder Press - 4 x 12 (14kg DBs)

Calf Press - 4 x 12 (160kg)

Tri Rope Pulldown 4 x 12 (15kg)

Food

Breakfast 5am - 2 boiled eggs mashed in a cup with spoonful of mayo

Workout 6.30-8.00

Post workout Shake 8.30 - Pure 80 Protein Shake Italian Vanilla Milkshake

Snack 10am - New York Bakery Plain bagel with smooth meridian peanut butter + Coffee

Snack again 12pm - New York Bakery Bagel Thin with smooth meridian peanut butter + Coffee (only because someone made me it)

Lunch 3pm - Baked Potato with beans and cheese plus side salad + Orange juice

Cinema 5pm - Had a half packet of wine gums lol

Dinner 8pm - Fish and Chips from a WheelHouse restaraunt in Falkirk + Cranberry juice.

Cals - 2501

Protein - 112g

Fats - 105g

Carbs - 209g


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Friday Saturday Sunday!*

Had a quick workout on friday just mainly concentrating on arms and shoulders, only had a spare hour so had to really smash the workout pretty fast!

Saturday i had a a pre season football game aswell as sunday so 2 x 90 minutes games in 2 days isnt ideal! But we won the tournament so first piece of silverware of the season!

Body feels pretty sore this morning (Monday)

Food has been ok over the weekend no real changes from what i normally eat during the week except from Sunday night me and the misses went out for dinner with my mate and his misses to Grill on the Corner in Glasgow (pretty good steakhouse) so i splurged a little there! I had an 11oz ribeye steak with handcut chips and peppercorn sauce followed by sticky toffee pudding and vanilla ice cream!



*Workout for Friday *- Put the first 3 exercises into a circuit then the same with the last 3.

BB Curl - 4 x 12 (20kg)

Rope Pulldown - 4 x 12 (17.5kg)

Shoulder Press - 4 x 12 (12kg DB)

Bicep DB Curl - 4 x 12 (12kg DB)

Overhead Tricep Extension - 4 x 12 (15kg)

DB Lat Raise - 4 x 12 (10kg DB)

Followed by a quick ab session


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good bud, are you natty?

Nothing wrong with that food, Steak and Chips is a great meal to add size IMO :thumb:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Looking good bud, are you natty?
> 
> Nothing wrong with that food, Steak and Chips is a great meal to add size IMO :thumb:


Yeah all natural mate, not really worth my while taking anything as i think i could reach my goals of adding a little of size and getting to 10% bf without taking anything.

I did think about anavar but i dont think i could handle the crazy pumps especially if im playing football lol

Steak was awesome though!!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

How come your only doing 2 exercise per body part, do you train each body part more the once a week? Just curious cos I've just started a similar form of training myself, where each muscle gets hit 3 times a week but with only 2 sets per body part


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> How come your only doing 2 exercise per body part, do you train each body part more the once a week? Just curious cos I've just started a similar form of training myself, where each muscle gets hit 3 times a week but with only 2 sets per body part


Hi mate, yeah 2 exercises per body part but i do atleast 3 workouts per week so each body part is getting hit a minimum of 3 times each week.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Good log this! Keep up the good work mate! :thumb


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Monday*

Romanian Deads 4 x 12 (60kg)

Chest Press Narrow Grip 4 x 12 (70kg)

DB Upright Row 4 x 12 (14kg dbs)

Lat Pulldown 4 x 12 (60kg)

Weighted Dips 4 x 12 (20kg)

Leg Extensions 4 x 12 (60kg)

*Food*

Breakfast 7am - 2 boiled eggs mashed in a cup with teaspoon full of mayo + new york bakery plain bagel with butter

Snack 10am - New York Bakery plain bagel with butter + Coffee (no fresh filtered coffee left so made do with douwe egberts)

Lunch 1pm - Large Baked potato with tuna mayo and a side salad of lettuce red onion cucumber and tomato + coffee

Mid afternoon 4pm - Coffee

Gym 5.30 - then post workout shake Pure 80 Italian Vanilla Milkshake

Dinner 8pm - Homemade chicken fajitas with salsa, cheese and sour cream

Cals 2795

Protein 162g

Carbs 300g

Fats 90g

Not very good at taking pics in the gym feel like everyones watching me! So took a sneaky one :lol:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Hi mate, yeah 2 exercises per body part but i do atleast 3 workouts per week so each body part is getting hit a minimum of 3 times each week.


Intresting, good to see its working then. Hopefully start seeing same kind of results before long too. How long have you been this way then mate?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Intresting, good to see its working then. Hopefully start seeing same kind of results before long too. How long have you been this way then mate?


I have just started this programme when i started this log, but before that i was on a different workout sticking to 4 x 15 with various exercises. I done that for 4 weeks.

Before that i just kind of messed about with a PPL routine but chopped and changed it all the time and didnt really stick to any specific dietary targets.

So hopefully with a strict routine and a more structured diet (not going to be perfect) i should see some results


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> I have just started this programme when i started this log, but before that i was on a different workout sticking to 4 x 15 with various exercises. I done that for 4 weeks.
> 
> Before that i just kind of messed about with a PPL routine but chopped and changed it all the time and didnt really stick to any specific dietary targets.
> 
> So hopefully with a strict routine and a more structured diet (not going to be perfect) i should see some results


maybe a bit early to be seeing results yet then. Same here really, only in the last two months I've really started to watch and calculate everything I'm eating, my fitness pal is a God send. And now as of yesterday I'm following http://www.musclehack.com/targeted-hypertrophy-training-tht/ routine wise I'm more on point with my training as I know exactly where I stand on any given day


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> maybe a bit early to be seeing results yet then. Same here really, only in the last two months I've really started to watch and calculate everything I'm eating, my fitness pal is a God send. And now as of yesterday I'm following http://www.musclehack.com/targeted-hypertrophy-training-tht/ routine wise I'm more on point with my training as I know exactly where I stand on any given day


Quite a good read there but maybe a little to complex for me to fully understand it. MyFitnessPal is definitely a savour when it comes to tracking food! might not always be correct but its not hard to fix! I use Gym Hero to track all my workouts aswel, the free version for the iphone is pretty decent. Stores your workouts, rep ranges and your previous weights so when you select a workout its pre loaded ready for you to start


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck, looking well.

How did you devise your training program by the way, just from your own personal preferences or something you've found online?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Good luck, looking well. How did you devise your training program by the way, just from your own personal preferences or something you've found online?


Thankyou. One of my close friends has opened up a gym and studied to become a personal trainer so he is using me as a test subject so to speak. So he is doing my workouts for me and working in it beside my current training for football. Free of charge of course lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Quite a good read there but maybe a little to complex for me to fully understand it. MyFitnessPal is definitely a savour when it comes to tracking food! might not always be correct but its not hard to fix! I use Gym Hero to track all my workouts aswel, the free version for the iphone is pretty decent. Stores your workouts, rep ranges and your previous weights so when you select a workout its pre loaded ready for you to start


My thoughts exactly when I 1st came across it, but the more I read it the more I understood it. Thanks for that I might check that out, I got an s5 so not sure if it'll be exactly the same or even free but I'll have a look. Anyways good luck and it'll be good to see how you progress through the coming weeks


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> My thoughts exactly when I 1st came across it, but the more I read it the more I understood it. Thanks for that I might check that out, I got an s5 so not sure if it'll be exactly the same or even free but I'll have a look. Anyways good luck and it'll be good to see how you progress through the coming weeks


Thanks mate same to you


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

> Thankyou. One of my close friends has opened up a gym and studied to become a personal trainer so he is using me as a test subject so to speak. So he is doing my workouts for me and working in it beside my current training for football. Free of charge of course lol


Excellent. Sounds interesting, will be good to see your progress.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Tuesday*

Rest day today so day off from the gym and to be honest it was pretty hard to keep myself away!! Ended up cleaning the car and spent the rest of the night watching Dexter on Netflix with the misses! Back at it tomorrow morning though!

*Food*

Breakfast 7am - 4 x hot n spicy sausages from the butchers fired onto 2 slices of bread!

Snack 10am - Usual Plain New York Bakery Bagel with butter and a Coffee

Lunch 2pm - Large chicken breast cooked in a chicken tikka maggy bag with a salad that consists of lettuce tomato cucumber and red onion

Post Lunch 3pm - Coffee followed by 2 chocolate digestive biscuits

Snackish 4pm - yet another coffee

Dinner 6pm - Homemade Spaghetti bolognaise, no cheese no garlic bread 

Snack 8pm - Went to the cupboard to get Wine Gums and ended up eating 2 snacksized Mars Bars instead!!

Calories 3133

Protein 175g

Carbs 319g

Fats 111g

Not a good day for eating but probably not the worst! Although probably the most ive eaten in this journal and it had to be a non training day!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Also went to get a protein shake last night and realised i had none left!! I knew i finished my Italian Vanilla Milkshake flavour on Monday but i thought i had a spare Rich Chocolate one that i didnt really like lying in the cupboard, but then after i looked i realised i gave it to a friend! Damn!

So placed an order with Bodybuilding Warehouse this morning for 2kg of Pure80 Italian Vanilla Milkshake plus some Creatine Monohydrate (next day delivery of course)


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Wednesday*

Wasnt really feeling my usual routine today so decided to make up a workout as i went along (not ideal i know)

Been using Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Pre Workout lately but its just not doing anything at all for me so i think i will need to buy another pre workout for my morning sessions.

*Workout*

Done a quick 15 minutes working on abs then warmed up on the cross trainer for 5 mins

Seated Row Close Grip 4 x 12 (40kg)

Incline Bench 4 x 12 (70kg)

OHP 4 x 12 (30kg)

Bicep curls 4 x 12 (12kg DB)

Rope Pulldown 4 x 12 (17.5kg)

Lateral Raise 4 x 12 (10kg)

Didnt do any leg work as i had a football game on Wednesday night.

*Food*

Breakfast 5.30am - New York Bakery plain bagel with butter + Banana

Gym 6.30

Post Workout - 2 boiled eggs + some Alpen Cereal (muesli)

Snack 10am - Plain bagel with Meridian Smooth peanut butter and a coffee

Lunch 2pm - Basmati boil in the bag rice, chicken breast cooked in a maggi bag and an Arla High protein yoghurt.

After Lunch 3pm - Coffee and 2 ginger snap biscuits

Football game 6-8pm - Protein Bar after football

Dinner 9pm - couldnt really be bothered making anything that requires effort so had some Kraft cheesy pasta + glass of milk

Calories 2749

Protein 145g

Carbs 338g

Fats 72g


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Delivery arrived at work today! Next day delivery is always a bonus!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi guys just a wee quick update over the weekend! Had a bit of a bug on Thursday Friday so didnt make the gym! Eating has been pretty poor over the weekend aswel - under ate thursday through to sunday!! Got football training tonight so wont be back into the gym untill tomorrow morning. Might possibly squeeze an abs session in before football tonight but not really sure if i have the motivation today still feel a little shitty to be honest.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Monday*

So yeah as you might have guessed the abs session at the gym got thrown right out the window! It was a hard decision to either go to the gym and grind out a 30 minute session or meet one of the boys before football for a coffee!! Tough choice eh!

Football was just a light session as we have had 4 games in 7 days so quite heavy on the legs! Went out after training with my girlfriend to a little restaurant in Glasgow for some dinner so unsure of my intake for yesterday it would be a total guess.

*Food*

Breakfast 7am - Raisin Wheats

Snack 10am - Plain Bagel with butter + coffee

Lunch 1pm - Large chicken breast with a salad

Snack 4pm - Coffee and 4 fingered KitKat

Coffee 6pm - Met one of the boys for a starbucks

Training 7-8pm

Dinner 8.30pm - Haggis, potatoes and a cream of turnip + cranberry juice (had a few of her chips aswel)

*Breakdown Excluding Dinner*

Calories 1139

Protein 53g

Carbs 131g

Fats 27g


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey man did the bug clear up?

I always try to wait until it's gone but I never manage it and end up in the gym anyway haha


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> Hey man did the bug clear up?
> 
> I always try to wait until it's gone but I never manage it and end up in the gym anyway haha


Yeah mate its pretty much away, still got a bit of a sore throat but thats not going to stop me going to the gym tonight lol

I know its hard to stay away when your not feeling to good, luckily enough i was kept busy over the weekend that i didnt have spare time to sit in the house or else i would have been climbing the walls trying to stay away!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm sorry mate but that haggis and cream of turnip doesn't look at all appetising :lol:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I'm sorry mate but that haggis and cream of turnip doesn't look at all appetising :lol:


You've got to try it mate, it's never what anyone expects


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I'm sorry mate but that haggis and cream of turnip doesn't look at all appetising :lol:


lol have you tried it before?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> lol have you tried it before?


no and probs never will :lol:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> lol have you tried it before?


Scottish mate  had more than my fair share. Drambui sauce, haggis and mash just can't be beat


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> Scottish mate  had more than my fair share. Drambui sauce, haggis and mash just can't be beat


my favourite has to be with cream of whisky sauce....unreal!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> no and probs never will :lol:


haha you should try it mate its decent :tongue:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

*Tuesday*

Had a good solid workout in the gym tonight felt pretty focused and really concentrated on squeezing the muscle during my reps rather than just battering them out. Dropped the weights a little tonight to concentrate more on my form.

*Workout*

Deadlifts - warm up set 1 x 12 (60 kg)

working set 4 x 12 (100kg)

Incline Flys - 4 x 12 (20kg DB)

Bent over Row - 4 x 12 (60kg)

Flat Bench - 4 x 12 (70kg)

Lat Pulldown - 4 x 12 (60kg)

Lateral Raise - 4 x 12 (10kg)

Face Pulls - 4 x 12 (25kg)

Dips - 2 x failure with bodyweight

*Food*

Breakfast 7am - Kellogs Raisin Wheats with full fat milk

Snack 10am - Coffee with plain bagel + butter

Lunch 2pm - Chicken cooked in Maggis oven bag with half pack of basmati boil in the bag rice + Arla 20g Protein Yoghurt

Snack 4pm - Coffee + Muller Rice

Workout 5 - 6.30pm post workout shake Pure 80 Protein

Dinner 7pm - Carvery (gammon, beef, turkey, sausage and potato n veg)

Snack 9pm - Muller Rice youghurt

Calories 2914

*Protein 209g*

*Carbs 290g*

*Fats 97g*


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Mate stop! haha that looks immense!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> Mate stop! haha that looks immense!


it was fairly decent mate not gonna lie


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Not really been upto much since last Tuesday! Had football training on Wednesday, good solid gym sesh thursday and saturday.

Diet has been decent not really had any binges or bad food over the weekend


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

My first meal after my prep/photos - thought you might approve


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> My first meal after my prep/photos - thought you might approve


haha you need some potato scone and black pudding in there


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

How's the progress going bud? I see no progress pics only food porn haha!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> How's the progress going bud? I see no progress pics only food porn haha!


haha sorry bud havent took any pictures lately! Four football games in 7 days last week so ive not had much time to get to the gym. Same again this week i have a football game tonight, game Wednesday Wedding Friday and another game Saturday so i can see this week following suit!

I will try to take some pictures at some point this week for a little progress


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Good lad. Busy busy then!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Good lad. Busy busy then!


Yeah you could say that! In the process of buying a new house with the misses aswell so its been pretty stressful the last few weeks with emails back and forward to our lawyers and the builders. Im ready for pulling my hair out! :lol:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ye I know what you mean there, when me and the wife bought our current house which had been built literally 2 weeks before Christmas and they wanted us out of our old house and all signed over on the 18th December, absolute bonkers it was and we've said since we're never moving again lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Ye I know what you mean there, when me and the wife bought our current house which had been built literally 2 weeks before Christmas and they wanted us out of our old house and all signed over on the 18th December, absolute bonkers it was and we've said since we're never moving again lol


i know its rediculous eh? Our build completion date is the 30th October but they dont let us move in for another 4 weeks due to a settling in period, so fingers crossed nothing gets delayed or we could end up running into December and known my luck we will get a Christmas move in date aswel lol we have part exchanged our house with the builders so luckily we dont need to worry about that selling and aligning our move in date with someone else.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ye we part ext as well, made things a bit easier. Well as long as your builder isn't Charles church I think you'll be fine


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Well managed to get to the gym this morning before work and furrrk me it was a slog!!

Had a football game on Saturday, Monday and last night so havent been in the gym all week.

Done a half arsed session and then gave up half way through my workout (well a random workout)

Wide Grip Pull Up 3 x 10

Bent Over Row 3 x 10 (60kg)

Bent Over Reverse Fly 3 x 10 (12kg DB)

Seated Row Close Grip 3 x 10 (50kg)

Then it went Pete Tong, most of the equipment was taken and i just lost all motivation so decided to call it a day!

Probably my most unproductive day in the gym this year! Got a full day wedding tomorrow so hopefully get to the gym on Saturday.

Took a quick picture this morning after my workout


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Well managed to get to the gym this morning before work and furrrk me it was a slog!!
> 
> Had a football game on Saturday, Monday and last night so havent been in the gym all week.
> 
> ...


looking good pal


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

No offense but you look like you can lift more then you actually lift.

Guess thats a compliment in a way? 

Keep it up!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

haha aye a suppose thats a compliment :lol: cheers!

Ive been trying to nail my form lately and i find when i try to lift heavier that just dissapears out the window!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning lads!!

Had a bit of a blowout on Friday, was at a wedding all day so excessively ate and drank!! Saturday consisted of spending the full day on the couch followed by a nice big dirty takeaway!

Felt a little guilty on Sunday so went to the gym and just done a random session, never really had a plan just went in and slogged my guts out!

Warm up - 20 mins light job on the treadmill followed by some stretching

Squats - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, 5 x 120kg

Deadlifts - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg

Cable Flys - 3 x 15 (12.5kg)

Incline Bench - 3 x 10 (70kg)

Decline Bench Press using DBs 3 x 10 (26kg DB)

Wide Grip Pull Up - 3 x 8

Seated Row - 3 x 10 (40kg)

Bent Over Row - 3 x 10 (60kg)

Seated Shoulder Press 3 x 12 (14kg DB)

Lat Raise - 3 x 10 (12kg DB)

Hammer Curls 3 x 10 very slow controlled curls (12kg DB)

Literally had no energy left so finished up with some half arsed sit ups

Seen some guy with one of they stupid jugs! Dont see the appeak in these things but each to their own i guess! :whistling:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Tuesday

Got up bright and early this morning for a half 6 gym session! Decided to do the same workout as i done on Sunday as i quite enjoyed it! Well kind of the same

Squats - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg, 5 x 140kg, 5 x 140kg, 5 x 140kg

Leg Extensions - 3 x 12 (65kg)

Deadlifts - 10 x 60kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg

Cable Flys bent over - 3 x 12 @ 25kg

Flat Bench - 3 x 8 (100kg)

Incline Bench Press using DBs 3 x 8 (26kg DB)

Dips - 3 x 10 (20kg belt)

Wide Grip Pull Up - 3 x 8

Seated Row - 3 x 8 (45kg)

Bent Over Row - 3 x 10 (60kg)

Finished with some ab work


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Tuesday
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning for a half 6 gym session! Decided to do the same workout as i done on Sunday as i quite enjoyed it! Well kind of the same
> 
> ...


mate why are your bench and deadlift the same!? Thats crazy bud


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> mate why are your bench and deadlift the same!? Thats crazy bud


I dont deadlift or squat anywhere near my max, purely because of football. I train monday wednesday and play on a Saturday and the level i play at i cant have the gym affecting my performance.

I find when i deadlift heavy my hamstrings and back become sore and tight which hinders my football :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

p.cullen said:


> Well managed to get to the gym this morning before work and furrrk me it was a slog!!
> 
> Had a football game on Saturday, Monday and last night so havent been in the gym all week.
> 
> ...


What you weighing in at now? Just started cardio and diet and trying to lose some timber? 200lb at min


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

robc1985 said:


> What you weighing in at now? Just started cardio and diet and trying to lose some timber? 200lb at min


im sitting at 85kg just now. im not to bothered about my weight to be honest i usually just go by how i feel looking into the mirror lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

p.cullen said:


> im sitting at 85kg just now. im not to bothered about my weight to be honest i usually just go by how i feel looking into the mirror lol


Exactly the approach I'm now gonna take. Been too bothered chasing weight and look s**t for it!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

robc1985 said:


> Exactly the approach I'm now gonna take. Been too bothered chasing weight and look s**t for it!


better off doing that mate weight is just a number! if your happy with the way you look then thats all that matters.

dont get me wrong id love to get sub 10% bf but if i dont get there its not the end of the world.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

p.cullen said:


> better off doing that mate weight is just a number! if your happy with the way you look then thats all that matters.
> 
> dont get me wrong id love to get sub 10% bf but if i dont get there its not the end of the world.


Aim is 15% bf for me atm. Sitting at 26% now at 200lb so look a mess. Started to incorporate 10 min max incline walks post wo and 2 hiit sessions a week so hoping I'll see results in a few months with a good diet and training plan.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

robc1985 said:


> Aim is 15% bf for me atm. Sitting at 26% now at 200lb so look a mess. Started to incorporate 10 min max incline walks post wo and 2 hiit sessions a week so hoping I'll see results in a few months with a good diet and training plan.


If you get a good diet in place and are consistent then theres no reason you cant get to 15...got every faith in you mate


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> im sitting at 85kg just now. im not to bothered about my weight to be honest i usually just go by how i feel looking into the mirror lol


Seems like we've both arrived at this at about the same time man


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

well that bank holiday weekend killed me! was off friday so had a crackin session in the gym absolutely smashed it! went out for dinner with the misses and managed to stick to steak and veg so didnt pig out to much. Saturday had football so no gym, ended up going out for dinner again and had a full rack of ribs with sweet potato fries, was terrific! had a couple of drinks saturday night nothing wild. Sunday consisted of shopping for the misses she needed to find a dress for another wedding that we have, she cooked me dinner (which is a first) borsh for starters (russian soup) followed by gammon steaks and cheddar mash with steamed veg. Again she decided she wanted cocktails since we were off on monday so we had a few drinks sunday night. Monday i had a half arsed gym session just wasnt feeling it at all! No energy no motivation nothing! went out for lunch with the misses, went some furniture shopping then went to the cinema to see southpaw, pretty decent film! Turned out to be good for my motivation after seeing the shape Jake Gillenhall was in made me want to hammer the gym again! Had football training last night, good solid session really blew the cobwebs out! Went to the gym at 6am this morning and had a decent sesh! Changed gyms so it was my first day in the new gym, good for a change of scenery! Weighed myself and im sitting at 84kg


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds like it's all going well mate.

I see you said your mate designed this current routine for you but I was wondering what routine you followed to get in the shape you're in now? Obviously you're doing tons of cardio due to the football as well but you're already in good nick. What routines have you done in the past?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Sounds like it's all going well mate.
> 
> I see you said your mate designed this current routine for you but I was wondering what routine you followed to get in the shape you're in now? Obviously you're doing tons of cardio due to the football as well but you're already in good nick. What routines have you done in the past?


To be honest mate iv never really followed a set routine, I tend to stick to 2/3 exercises per muscle group depending on how much time iv got to spend in the gym and just do what i feel like doing on the day. I find it hard to stick to a routine, i get bored pretty easily. Its not ideal to just go in and wing it but it helps me enjoy it that little bit more.

What about yourself what do you prefer? Do you stick to a set routine or just do what you feel?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> To be honest mate iv never really followed a set routine, I tend to stick to 2/3 exercises per muscle group depending on how much time iv got to spend in the gym and just do what i feel like doing on the day. I find it hard to stick to a routine, i get bored pretty easily. Its not ideal to just go in and wing it but it helps me enjoy it that little bit more.
> 
> What about yourself what do you prefer? Do you stick to a set routine or just do what you feel?


I've tried the typical "bro" split when I first started (chest&tris/back&bis etc) and also spent a lot of time doing a PPL split. This was back when I had more time on my hands and was going 6 days a week at peak. PPL worked nicely then as I could do two days of each and rest.

I just wondered what you'd always done as if I was in your condition I'd be pretty happy and look to just maintain or cut for a holiday or whatever.

I see your routine is usually in the 12 rep range which is something I may try as I haven't gone that high reps in ages. Do you go to failure on any exercises / sets?

Even though you haven't stuck to a set routine that's probably done you good as it's kept you interested!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> I've tried the typical "bro" split when I first started (chest&tris/back&bis etc) and also spent a lot of time doing a PPL split. This was back when I had more time on my hands and was going 6 days a week at peak. PPL worked nicely then as I could do two days of each and rest.
> 
> I just wondered what you'd always done as if I was in your condition I'd be pretty happy and look to just maintain or cut for a holiday or whatever.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, i think it wouldnt really matter too much what i done in the gym just aslong as i trained i would maintain what ive got just now cos my diet is pretty decent most of the time and i do quite alot of cardio.

Yeah i tend to stick to the higher rep range purely because its always stuck in my head that higher reps builds muscle and lower reps builds strength :lol: i know thats not always the case but you know that way once you get something in your head it sticks!

I only really hit failure on the last couple of reps on my last set. I would like to hit failure on each set but i dont really have the mental strength to do that most days. Dont get me wrong there is days where i will go in the gym on a mission and hit failure on each set but thats very very rare i need to be in the right mood for that which isnt often lol so i just tend to stick to weights that im pretty comfortable with. I know some people will say whats the point if your not pushing yourself to your limits but to me its a hobby, nothing else so aslong as i can maintain im generally happy.

I am just like everyone else, sometimes i will have a goal in my head so i will put everything into the gym for a few weeks then one day just decide to take it easy and relax a little and not put as much effort in.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Thanks mate, i think it wouldnt really matter too much what i done in the gym just aslong as i trained i would maintain what ive got just now cos my diet is pretty decent most of the time and i do quite alot of cardio.
> 
> Yeah i tend to stick to the higher rep range purely because its always stuck in my head that higher reps builds muscle and lower reps builds strength :lol: i know thats not always the case but you know that way once you get something in your head it sticks!
> 
> ...


Been meaning to ask you as well, who do you play football for?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Hows the diet and training going mate?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Hows the diet and training going mate?


The training has been ok, still managing to make the gym 3-4 times per week. Had a wedding the other week and another wedding on Sunday there so diet has took a bit of a hit as you could imagine! I dont normally drink often but with these events its obviously all day sessions followed by a day lying in bed eating junk food so you could say it has been better!

I will try and get some progress pics up later


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Thought i should update this its been a while!

Shouldnt have anymore distractions now unitll end of November so hopefully get a solid 3 months training and eating in!

I was feeling good yesterday so went to the gym for an hour after work then went to football training for a solid session then decided to go back to the gym to destroy my legs for another hour!

Feeling pretty good this morning but i doubt i will be saying that come tomorrow!!

Training wise went as follows:

*Upper Body*

Flat Bench 15 x 60kg then 3 x 12 (100kg)

Incline DB Press 3 x 12 (30kg DBs)

Flat Fly 3 x 12 (20kg DBs) - i wanted to get decline DB press in but the gym was packed so no chance of that! Gutter!

Bent Over Row 3 x 12 (80kg)

Seated Single Arm Row 3 x 12 (35kg)

Lat Pull Down 3 x 12 (70kg)

Lat Raise 3 x 12 (12.5kg DB)

OHP 3 x 12 (40kg)

Ran out of time had to leave to go to football

Lower Body

Squats 15 x 60kg, 15 x 60kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg, 5 x 140kg, 5 x 140kg

Leg Press 3 x 12 (220kg)

Hamstring Curl 3 x 12 (90kg)

Leg Extension 3 x 12 (95kg)

Calf Raises 3 x 20 (170kg) used the leg press machine

Was pretty fvcked by this point so done 15 minutes on abs then went to Tesco starving so spend a good 45 minutes wondering around the isles and spent way to much on stuff i dont think i will ever eat!! for example pickled eggs (never tried them), a variety of cheese, and a large selection of fruit to make smoothies with. Which i never ever make.

I wont bore your with my food but my breakdown was:

Protein 198g

Fat 118g

Carbs 324g


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Tuesday was a rest day so back in to the swing of things last night. Basically almost repeated Monday nights session of Upper body, football training then back to the gym for a legs sesh!

Dont know why but for some reason i felt pretty weak on my upper session, then pretty strong on my lower session later that night.

*Upper Body*

Flat Bench 12 x 60kg then 3 x 12 (80kg) felt a little weak today

Incline DB Press 3 x 12 (30kg DBs)

Decline Bench 3 x 12 (80kg)

Bent Over Row 3 x 12 (60kg)

Seated Single Arm Row 3 x 12 (35kg)

Lat Pull Down 3 x 12 (70kg)

Front Raise 3 x 12 (10kg DB)

OHP 3 x 12 (35kg)

Bicep 21's with 20kg bar x 3

Hammer Curls 3 x 10 (10kg DB)

*Lower Body*

Squats 15 x 60kg, 15 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg, 5 x 140kg, 5 x 140kg

Leg Press 3 x 12 (220kg)

Hamstring Curl 3 x 12 (90kg)

Leg Extension 3 x 12 (95kg)

Calf Raises 3 x 20 (170kg) used the leg press machine

Food Breakdown

Protein 182g

Fats 91g

Carbs 267g


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

About time i updated this! Well training has been going well, I have miraculously managed to gain a tiny bit of size whilst still staying lean purely down to all the cardio from football and weights sessions 3-4 times a week. Ive been proper beasting it lately to the point i feel physically sick after my workout.

Also dropped pre workouts for most of my workouts, i think im building up a tolerance so hopefully skipping them for a while will mean my tolerance will go down so i can start using them again.

I know iv not uploaded a picture in a while but ive just not got round to it at all! I took one this morning so it gives you an idea of the progress im making.

Ive not gained alot of size but its alot for me considering im natty and the amount of cardio i do lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Well its time to change my routine again! I have kind of hit a plateau with my weights recently so iv decided to drop from the 10-12 rep range and go a little heavier and push to a 5-8 rep range.

My Full Workout is going to be pretty similar:

3 chest exercises - inclide, decline, flat bench or DBs i will mix them up a little.

3 back exercises - Bent over row, Lat Pull Down and Seated Row (any recommendations for another good exercise?)

2 shoulder exercises - Overhead press and DB lat raises

2 bicep exercises - varies from time to time

2 tricep exercies - again will mix them up

Squats, Leg Curls, Leg Extension, Leg Press and Calf Press

Abs

Any criticism on that workout is appreciated


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Look awesome (natty or not - most guys can't maintain that level of low fat)

mixing up your rep range is worth a go - most of the bbers I know keep it high with forced negatives etc.... but most of us are on the john dear


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

LiftyJock said:


> Look awesome (natty or not - most guys can't maintain that level of low fat)
> 
> mixing up your rep range is worth a go - most of the bbers I know keep it high with forced negatives etc.... but most of us are on the john dear


Cheers bro appreciated.

I tried it last night but i dont think ive found my weights yet, i still feel i can push a little harder.

I upped my bench by 20kg but i didnt feel the connection in my chest, and it felt like it was all over the place pushing the last few reps out compared to my usual slow and controlled technique. But i suppose that just takes a little getting used to.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

No reason for these pictures just thought my pipes were popping a little after re-arranging my office a little


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

You ever feel that when your writing your journal you are just repeating the same s**t day after day?

Been putting off writing lately purely because i will be repeating my days over and over again!

Well yesterday was just another day like the rest! Had my usual food intake, hit the gym then went to football training.

Been having a little bit of bother with my calfs lately they have been cramping up pretty bad and working its way round to my shins and becoming extremely sore! The pain only comes on when i put any stress on my calfs (walking up an incline, running etc) and if i continue with it i get extreme pain in my shins! Im thinking this may be shin splints but i am off to the physio next week to try get it sorted as i cant do anymore than 5/10 mins cardio without having to stop in pain. Obviously not ideal for playing football!

*Wednesdays Workout*

Incline Bench - 8 x 4 at 80kg

Flat Bench DB press (well 10degrees so pretty much flat - 8 x 4 at 35kg DBs

Wide Grip Pullup (bodyweight) - 3 x 8

Bent Over Row - 3 x 8 at 80kg

Close Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 8 at 75kg

Over Head Press - 3 x 10 at 40kg

Superset with Lateral Raises - 3 x 10 at 10kg DB

Bicep Curl - 3 x 10 at 25kg Bar

Superset with Hammer Curl - 3 x 10 at 15kg DB

Tricep Rope Pulldown 3 x 10 at 25kg

Dips - 3 x 10 at bodyweight


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Followed mate keep it up


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jayph said:


> Followed mate keep it up


Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Just feel like im being repetitive all the time. Might try taking photos of my dinners or random gym photos to spice it up a little :lol:


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good so far am in my 3rd week back after a few month off dislocated my collar bone so struggled a bit you still all natural?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jayph said:


> good so far am in my 3rd week back after a few month off dislocated my collar bone so struggled a bit you still all natural?


theres nothing worse than an injury to set you back! Hardest part about it is trying to stay away from the gym haha!

Yeah mate still natural, no intentions to take anything to be honest


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Envy your vascularity mate. Well done so far, keep it up.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Envy your vascularity mate. Well done so far, keep it up.


cheers bro ^_^


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning lads n ladies! Well lets start by saying i think this weekend has thrown me off track a little! I had an engagment party on Saturday so drink a fair bit, scoffed ALOT of the buffet then decided it would be a good idea to get a munch box from the Indians (chick pakora, veg pakora, mushroom pakora, chicken chat, donner meat, chip n cheese) and yes i demolished the lot of it!

Sunday wasnt to bad i had a roll n sausage for my breakfast followed by a nice Sunday dinner and a wee vanilla cheesecake and thats litrally all i ate on Sunday!

So as usual i have a word with myself Monday morning telling myself to get the fvcking finger out!

Food was back to normal on Monday and training was pretty much spot on! Managed my first full training sesh at football on Monday without my calfs n shins tightening up!

Possibly the worst session for me to start back on mind you, our game was cancelled on Saturday due to bad weather so we had the day off. Needless to say he absolutely destroyed us last night!

Took a few pictures this morning to give myself an idea of where i am at just now and where i need to improve


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

All these were taken this morning after my breakfast (not that you needed to know that lol)


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

How are your gym sessions going mate? Still hitting various exercises / body parts per session?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> How are your gym sessions going mate? Still hitting various exercises / body parts per session?


Yeah mate still doing pretty much full body workouts. Last nights went as follows:

Incline Bench 4 x 8

Decline Bench 4 x 8

Flat DB Press 3 x 12

Bent Over Row 4 x 8

T-Bar Wide Grip 4 x 8

Close Grip Lat Pulldown 4 x 8

Over Head Press 3 x 10

Superset with Lat Raise 3 x 10

Tricep Rope Pull Down 3 x 12

Bicep Curl 3 x 12

Tricep Rope Pullover 3 x 12

Hammer Curls 3 x 12

Missed out legs last night as i thought it might have been a bit to much with football training after it. Only really doing legs twice a week just now


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Yeah mate still doing pretty much full body workouts. Last nights went as follows:
> 
> Incline Bench 4 x 8
> 
> ...


Helluva sesh mate, lotta volume. Do you go to failure?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Helluva sesh mate, lotta volume. Do you go to failure?


On the back/shoulder and arm exercises i go to failure (usually last 2 sets) but i cant go to failure on chest as i train myself and dont fancy being stuck under a bench! :lol:


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Smashing it mate


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> On the back/shoulder and arm exercises i go to failure (usually last 2 sets) but i cant go to failure on chest as i train myself and dont fancy being stuck under a bench! :lol:


Aye good shout! It's not a great look...


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jayph said:


> Smashing it mate


Cheers bro! Really need to get myself a gym partner so i can push myself to the next level!

Anyone from Glasgow fancy a gym buddy?

No gay4pay...unless your loaded 



RexEverthing said:


> Aye good shout! It's not a great look...


It definitely is not! Especially when the wee fitness chicks are walking about would be slightly embarassing :lol:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

looking well bud!! if i can get anywhere near how you look before my wedding next year then i will be more than pleased!!!

Also that indian much box sounds bang on!!!!

not sure if you've mentioned it but how tall are you?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

dan23 said:


> looking well bud!! if i can get anywhere near how you look before my wedding next year then i will be more than pleased!!!
> 
> Also that indian much box sounds bang on!!!!
> 
> not sure if you've mentioned it but how tall are you?


It was pretty heavenly to be honest! Didnt even regret it at all in the morning :cool2:

Im 5'8 bud...when is your wedding?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> It was pretty heavenly to be honest! Didnt even regret it at all in the morning :cool2:
> 
> Im 5'8 bud...when is your wedding?


next august mate so plenty of time but i have a longggggggggggggg way to go to get to where i want to be !!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

dan23 said:


> next august mate so plenty of time but i have a longggggggggggggg way to go to get to where i want to be !!!


Im sure if you put your mind to it you will be able to achieve it! Just make sure you dont keep putting it off because youv got a lot of time on your hands...

It will fly in mate and next thing you know it will be next month!!

Start a journal and use that to get you motivated


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Im sure if you put your mind to it you will be able to achieve it! Just make sure you dont keep putting it off because youv got a lot of time on your hands...
> 
> It will fly in mate and next thing you know it will be next month!!
> 
> Start a journal and use that to get you motivated




http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/253574-dan23s-1-year-journey-to-greek-wedding-body-icf-5x5/

like i said, ....... longggggggggg way to go !!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

dan23 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/253574-dan23s-1-year-journey-to-greek-wedding-body-icf-5x5/
> 
> like i said, ....... longggggggggg way to go !!!


Just spotted it! Still a good bit of progress made! Just keep at it, its a realistic goal so no reason you cant do it if your consistent! Good Luck bro :thumb:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Yesterday was rest day so not much to report on!

Went to the cinema to see the new James Bond film with the missess...good film but i expected more. Preferred Skyfall if im honest. Still a good film though!

Hoping to get a good session under my belt tonight then head off to football training.

I have been off pre workout for the last couple of months so im going to go back on it tonight and see if it helps any, i was building up quite a tolerance before so wasnt really having an effect!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Good Morning gym junkies!!

Back to the grind again today after another weekend of drinking and over eating!

Had a great gym session on Wednesday, but sadly that was the last time i seen the gym!

The misses ended up roping me in to a nice clear out of the s**t we have lying around the house so that took up most of the night and continued into Friday night!

Saturday i had football followed by a nice home cooked meal. Costco Pork Lion Steaks (thickest iv ever seen) with asparagus and cheddar mash. Spent a quite night in with the misses drinking wine and watching xfactor whilst avoiding the kids coming to the door!

Sunday spent all day shopping for house stuff and clothes shopping for her. Food wise had an omlette for breakfast, chips and cheese for lunch from the chippy, followed by a chicken Korma and pashwari nan for dinner lol!

So need to get my finger out this week andf get back into the clean eating and up my cardio a little to shift a little bit of fat!

Got a nice delivery on Friday from @BBWarehouse





Typical the scoop is alwayyyyyyyyyyyyys at the bottom of the packet! :lol:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking good mate! Those sneaky scoops hiding at the bottom hahaha!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

BBWarehouse said:


> Looking good mate! Those sneaky scoops hiding at the bottom hahaha!


Cheers mate....haha i know ive yet to come across one of them at the top...sneaky wee fvckers :whistling:


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

> All these were taken this morning after my breakfast (not that you needed to know that lol)


I was getting turned on looking at the second photo lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> All these were taken this morning after my breakfast (not that you needed to know that lol)


looking good fella :thumb

How is everything training wise and how'd it go with buying your 1st house all settled in?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> looking good fella :thumb
> 
> How is everything training wise and how'd it go with buying your 1st house all settled in?


Thanks mate :beer:

Yeah everything has went pretty smoothly so far! Well everything except one thing!

We went to view the house the other week as we were told it was about 95% complete just the snagging etc to do....so we had a look about the place, living room, kitchen, garden, bathrooms, spare bedroom and everything was fine untill we entered our bedroom.

Soon as i walked in a noticed they had put the fvcking loft hatch in our bedroom right in the corner where the fitted wardrobes were going to be situated! So needless to say i marched right upto the sales office absolutely fuming....so walking up i go over what im going to say to my salesperson in my head...right got it! Walked in and she was like ' Hi Patrick how did you get on?' So i looked at her and was like yeah everythings fine apart from one thing....and before i got to mention to her what was wrong she said....'if its the loft hatch dont worry about it, i noticed that yesterday and told the site agent it needs to be moved to the hall'

So all my worrying and anger just got thrown straight out the window haha

So yeah all is good mate! Move in date is the 26th on November so cant wait just to get in and start decorating and buying furniture.

Training wise i feel like im ticking over just now, getting some good sessions in but feel like my body isnt changing, maybe need to have a look at my diet and change things up a little.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

So not long now, cant beat having your own place. Oh blooming heck, lucky there then pal that there moving it for you, will that hold back your move in date now or not?

Good to see pal. I been out of action for 8 weeks, man flu and a bad chest infection so back to it last night and I ain't half sore today lol but it's all good :thumb


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> So not long now, cant beat having your own place. Oh blooming heck, lucky there then pal that there moving it for you, will that hold back your move in date now or not?
> 
> Good to see pal. I been out of action for 8 weeks, man flu and a bad chest infection so back to it last night and I ain't half sore today lol but it's all good :thumb


Ive got my own place just now but its a little small, at the time it was ideal to get a foot on the property ladder but i bought it 6 months before the property market crashed so ive lost on a few thousand from selling it but nothing to bad worth worrying about. Onwards n upwards as they say. Hopefully stay in this place for 5-6 years then progress up again all going well.

Nah it wont hold it up at all, they still have 3 weeks to fix it. Should only take them a couple of days to make a new loft hatch and gyproc the old one.

8 weeks? thats a killer!! You must be in agony today then haha...i love the feeling though! Nothing better than that pain you get the following day. Makes you feel like you have achieved something lol

I had a rest day yesterday so back at it tonight then football training.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

@MuscleFood delivery came yesterday so decided to cook my lunches for the week.

Had some musclefood chilli chicken balls last night with some spaghetti was prettttttttttty decent i must say!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

subbed. looking good bro

****


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

vlb said:


> subbed. looking good bro
> 
> ****


cheers bro :wub:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> @MuscleFood delivery came yesterday so decided to cook my lunches for the week.
> 
> Had some musclefood chilli chicken balls last night with some spaghetti was prettttttttttty decent i must say!!


aye that looks pretty decent, might get myself some grub from muscle food shortly now. I know 2 doctors 3 courses of antibiotics 1 xray to see if I had pneumonia and I can finally say I'm better. Ye still pretty fecking sore today too so not sure if I can hit the gym again, we'll see how I am later. Ye best feeling ever, and knowing you hit it hard aswell :thumb


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Really impressive mate. you had a good foundation to start with but u are smashing the routines and the eating, nice.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> aye that looks pretty decent, might get myself some grub from muscle food shortly now. I know 2 doctors 3 courses of antibiotics 1 xray to see if I had pneumonia and I can finally say I'm better. Ye still pretty fecking sore today too so not sure if I can hit the gym again, we'll see how I am later. Ye best feeling ever, and knowing you hit it hard aswell :thumb


lol well atleast its sorted now mate nothing worse! I usually just buy my stuff from the butchers as its about the same price but musclefood had a pretty good deal on so thought it would be rude not to haha! How often do you train?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Going to give them a go though cos I like the look of a few things that I can't get from my butcher. Well i was hoping to get back to Monday Wednesday and Friday workouts bit I had a text yesterday saying my son's footy has been moved to Friday evening, so I may now look at Sunday Tuesday and Thursday


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> @MuscleFood delivery came yesterday so decided to cook my lunches for the week.
> 
> Had some musclefood chilli chicken balls last night with some spaghetti was prettttttttttty decent i must say!!


What's your chicken seasoned with? Looks lush mate.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> What's your chicken seasoned with? Looks lush mate.


Garlic and Herb, its one of they oven bags that you just put your chicken in and fire it into the oven for 35 minutes.

If your not already using them then i would strongly recommend trying them!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Going to give them a go though cos I like the look of a few things that I can't get from my butcher. Well i was hoping to get back to Monday Wednesday and Friday workouts bit I had a text yesterday saying my son's footy has been moved to Friday evening, so I may now look at Sunday Tuesday and Thursday


Thats a gutter! Football always gets in the way of my gym aswel..there have been times where i thought about giving up football and concentrating more on the gym! If i didnt get paid for it then i would probably give it up for a year to see how far i could progress in the gym


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats what am having at mo but rotating my greens your smashing it bro


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jayph said:


> Thats what am having at mo but rotating my greens your smashing it bro


Cheers bro....i find them easiest to cook and taste not to bad when re-heated. ive tried rotating them and changing them up with asparagus or spinach but doesnt really taste to good when zapped in the micro! I could eat the same meal every day for months and not get bored lol hows your training going?


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Its going good mate few the lads are in to triathlons at work there doing 10 ,10k runs in 20 days i went with them last night and did it in 40mins they was slaggin me off at start saying i would struggle cause i dont do as much cardio only went and beat them who said if we lift weights we cant run haha waist is tapering down now might start a log myself you seem to be doing well with it


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jayph said:


> Its going good mate few the lads are in to triathlons at work there doing 10 ,10k runs in 20 days i went with them last night and did it in 40mins they was slaggin me off at start saying i would struggle cause i dont do as much cardio only went and beat them who said if we lift weights we cant run haha waist is tapering down now might start a log myself you seem to be doing well with it


haha nice one mate...always good when you get one up on someone who stereotypes you! You should definitely start a log bro it gives you a wee kick up the arse and keeps yourself on track. Great way to track your progress! Gimme a shout when you start it and i will follow you along the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Will do mate


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Garlic and Herb, its one of they oven bags that you just put your chicken in and fire it into the oven for 35 minutes.
> 
> If your not already using them then i would strongly recommend trying them!!


Which brand my man?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Good session at the gym last night followed by a brutally hard training session at football.

I done my usual full body workout except changed squats for hack squats.

I dont know if it was because of them but my legs felt like jelly during the first 10 minutes of football, they never usually feel like this!

Pretty bad doms this morning aswel! Might need to keep doing them lol

Heres a sneaky pic from my workout last night, im glad i wore a t-shirt rather than a vest cos the unit in the background would have made me feel fvcking tiny!!

Well compared to him i am tiny but atleast i was covered haha


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Which brand my man?


Colemans - Garlic and Herb Roast Chicken

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=268595558

50p a packet in tesco just now on offer.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Good session at the gym last night followed by a brutally hard training session at football.
> 
> I done my usual full body workout except changed squats for hack squats.
> 
> ...


Nice trainers mate - what are they?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Nice trainers mate - what are they?


Nike Air Max Thea - the misses slags me because she says they are womens shoes but they were in the unisex section and to be honest i couldnt give 2 fvcks if they were or not. I liked them so bought them :lol:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://36.media.tumblr.com/a8adfb939a98d5c7fa2368ad022817d9/tumblr_n9xgo2LGxX1r92k5yo1_1280.jpg&imgrefurl=http://sweetsoles.tumblr.com/post/129666127129/nike-wmns-air-max-thea-jacquard-fuchsiabright&h=854&w=1280&tbnid=av8Py2iIj52DIM:&docid=I6HhwuM0KTsJbM&ei=MDU7VvDSPML9UvnquugN&tbm=isch&ved=0CDEQMyguMC44ZGoVChMI8KqLg4_5yAIVwr4UCh15tQ7d


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Nike Air Max Thea - the misses slags me because she says they are womens shoes but they were in the unisex section and to be honest i couldnt give 2 fvcks if they were or not. I liked them so bought them :lol:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://36.media.tumblr.com/a8adfb939a98d5c7fa2368ad022817d9/tumblr_n9xgo2LGxX1r92k5yo1_1280.jpg&imgrefurl=http://sweetsoles.tumblr.com/post/129666127129/nike-wmns-air-max-thea-jacquard-fuchsiabright&h=854&w=1280&tbnid=av8Py2iIj52DIM:&docid=I6HhwuM0KTsJbM&ei=MDU7VvDSPML9UvnquugN&tbm=isch&ved=0CDEQMyguMC44ZGoVChMI8KqLg4_5yAIVwr4UCh15tQ7d


Hmmm they're definitely borderline mate


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I got the same trainers and gave them to my gay friend he loves them


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Gay people tend to have great fashion sense


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Afternoon chaps!

The weekend started off so well...good gym session friday night, another full body session smashed.

Saturday i had a football game in horrific weather conditions! Torrential rain and blowing a gail (typical scottish weather) so it turned into a mud bath! Needless to say the legs were heavy on Sunday! So i decided to go to the gym for a light jog and some stretching...ended up doing an upper body session so i suppose thats a bonus! Tried another gym that i dont usually go to for a change of scenery. Only downside was all of the stations had the mirrors split which was a bit off putting to be honest. I will show you what i mean.



So yeah that was pretty annoying!

Food wise my weekend was good! Friday i had a nice homecooked meal consisting of Peri Peri hache steaks with roast potatoes and a salad. (the cat kept trying to steal some of the misses)

Saturday i had poached egg on toast for breakfast, followed by spaghetti meatballs for dinner.

Sunday started off so well with poached egg on toast for breakfast, some chicken breast and salad for lunch...then it went downhill from there!! Went to tesco to do the food shop and the weather was horrendous! Blowing a gail and torrential rain again so the the misses suggested a takeaway..which i happily oblidged to! So in Tesco we decided we would be having a quite night in so bought some Chocolate (big milky bar) a tub of pringles and some dip along with 2 bottles of rose wine. Went to the Chinese and decided to try these new Chinese Munch boxes that everyone keeps going on about.....well...it was fvckin tremendous! Demolished it within about 5 minutes, then my chocolate, full tub of pringles and washed it down with 2 bottles of rose!

Heres some pictures just to show you how good it was! Oh and a random picture of the cat eyeing up the other halfs food :lol:


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

If i eat that id put all my weight on. In one go haha


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Cheated myself I had a jar of Nutella with 8 slices of protein bread on Sunday night it was gorge

and trainers was a joke I don't have a gay friend yet x


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Cheated myself I had a jar of Nutella with 8 slices of protein bread on Sunday night it was gorge

and trainers was a joke I don't have a gay friend yet x


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Looks well nice that!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

:thumb :thumb :thumb to the Mrs and the food!!!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

dan23 said:


> :thumb :thumb :thumb to the Mrs and the food!!!!


lol the munch box was tremendous! Counting down the days untill Sunday so i can justify eating another one :lol:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> lol the munch box was tremendous! Counting down the days untill Sunday so i can justify eating another one :lol:


looks bang on again!!!! are these munch boxes a Scottish thing??? ive never seen anything like that before!

I'm up in Edinburgh for NYE so i will be on the lookout for one for sure!!!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

dan23 said:


> looks bang on again!!!! are these munch boxes a Scottish thing??? ive never seen anything like that before!
> 
> I'm up in Edinburgh for NYE so i will be on the lookout for one for sure!!!!


Not sure if its just a Scottish thing? I have only recently heard about them so i think they must be pretty newish out


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning lads. I would say ladies aswel but i dont think any of them follow this :lol:

Anyways last nights gym session was pretty good! Smashed out a good hour and a half session!

Incline Bench 3 x 12

Seated Chest Press 3 x 12

Flat Bench DB Press 3 x 12

Bent Over Row 3 x 10

Close Grip Lat Pulldown 3 x 12

Deadlift 4 x 5 (heavy)

Over Head Shoulder Press 3 x 10

Lateral DB Raise 3 x 10

Front Raise 4 x 8 (heavy)

Session felt good! After the gym i headed straight to football and as soon as i stepped out the car and tried to walk i felt a massive pain in my lower back. I just assumed it was maybe some from deads so gave it a good warm up before training start. Managed to get through the session as it eased off a little. Drove home and was in agony. Woke up this morning and still pain, took some tramdol before work so its easing off a little! Hopefully its just a little tweek and goes away after a couple of days!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Rest day yesterday! Although my back was still in agony so i couldnt even go to the gym even if i wanted to. Woke up this morning and its a little better but still pretty sore. Doesnt help the fact im sitting at a desk all day! Im gonna hit the gym after work and do some stretches as it seems to ease off the more i move it. IF it does then great i will head off to football but if not then it looks like al be watching from the side unfortunately. Managed to resist the urge and not binge last night as i was feeling sorry for myself but made some homemade bruschetta followed by some soft tacos.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Well its Friday and my back is still ****ed!! Not ideal as ive not been able to go to the gym or football so i feel like iv gained about 200lbs of fat and lost all muscle!

So yeah feeling pretty s**t! Diet has been ok, not amazing but ok. Im gonna give myself a rest untill Monday hopefully this pain goes away so i can get right back into it.

On a completely unrelated story, decided to cheer myself up a little bit so took my car in for a little bit of tuning to get some more power out the engine and seen this little beast getting some work done, sound off it was awesome!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Well its Friday and my back is still ****ed!! Not ideal as ive not been able to go to the gym or football so i feel like iv gained about 200lbs of fat and lost all muscle!
> 
> So yeah feeling pretty s**t! Diet has been ok, not amazing but ok. Im gonna give myself a rest untill Monday hopefully this pain goes away so i can get right back into it.
> 
> On a completely unrelated story, decided to cheer myself up a little bit so took my car in for a little bit of tuning to get some more power out the engine and seen this little beast getting some work done, sound off it was awesome!


what car you fella?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> what car you fella?


None of them lol ive got an R56 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works just now.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> None of them lol ive got an R56 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works just now.


I always thought you were straight


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I always thought you were straight


Haven't you seen his trainers?!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I always thought you were straight


haha dont judge me on the car...it was an impulse buy!

I used to be on the tools for my work so i had a car (MK5 Golf R32) and a work van....but then i took up a position in my company which was office based so i had to give back the van!

Which was fine as i was under the impression i was getting a company car within a year. So to drive back and forward to work in my R32 was not very economical as it has a 3.2 litre engine.

So i *reluctantly* got rid of that and thought OK...i need something cheap that i can use for a year to get me back and forth to work, it needs to be fun to drive and look semi decent. Which led me to the Mini lol that ticked all the boxes!

So yeah thats how i came to own a Mini..still waiting on the company car :mellow:

If i dont get one by March next year then im getting rid of the Mini regardless. It has cost me a small fortune, new timing chain, new alternator, new fan belt, and its now in for a new fuel pump and another re-map lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> haha dont judge me on the car...it was an impulse buy!
> 
> I used to be on the tools for my work so i had a car (MK5 Golf R32) and a work van....but then i took up a position in my company which was office based so i had to give back the van!
> 
> ...


f**k me was that your life story or what  Haha good to know mate only messing... Ive got currently got a 14 plate GTD at the moment due to the mileage i do which is s**t but hopefully getting an e92 M3 next


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> None of them lol ive got an R56 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works just now.


nothing wrong that pal, pretty nippy, bit of a go kart though but would still p!ss on a lot of cars. Planning on getting my astra diesel remapped shortly, which will make it just top 200bhp :thumb: Gutting about forking out on a car isn't it, remember when I had my vectra, power steering fluid leak, which fooked the fan belt up, and then the egr valve went. That was the last of the vectra lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> f**k me was that your life story or what  Haha good to know mate only messing... Ive got currently got a 14 plate GTD at the moment due to the mileage i do which is s**t but hopefully getting an e92 M3 next


haha i always feel the need to defend my choice when it comes to the Mini....my ex used to have one and i hated it! If someone told me then that one day i would own one i would have laughed your head off, most of my mates give me a pounding about it aswel but it still rips the arse off them on the road :lol: I love they M3's, you can pick up a nice one for a decent price these days! I was surprised at the price of them. Alot of car for the cash! And with the right mods they look fvckin awesome :thumb:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Well lads not been in the gym since last Tuesday, feeling pretty s**t at the moment, feel flat, no definition and my motivation has fukd right off! Gonna try a session tonight before football but the way im feeling just now i really cant b arsed.

Im gonna continue right through Christmas doing 3 days a week but with Christmas nights out and that coming up i feel my diet is gonna go right out the window, but i suppose everyone is on the same boat!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning Fvckers!

My mind set is a little better today! Managed to squeeze in an hours session last night before football and i had a meeting at 10am this morning so done a quick hour before that aswel!

*Last nights session was all about chest, shoulders and tri's!*

Incline DB Press 3 x 12

Decline Bench 3 x 12

Flat Bench DB Press 3 x 12

OHP 3 x 8 heavy

superset with

Lat Raise 3 x 12

Tricep Rope Pull downs 3 x 12

Overhead Rope Extension 3 x 12

Dips 3 x 12 at bodyweight.

*This mornings session was a back session*

Bent Over Row 3 x 12 then 3 x 5 heavy

Close Grip Pull Ups concentrating on pulling with my lats 3 x 8

Close Grip Pull Down 3 x 12

Seated Row 3 x 12

Finished with pull ups to failure.

Shameless Selfie :tongue:



Just about to dig into some sweet potato and 2 chicken breasts! Starving!!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

looking solid laddie


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Keep it up mate i have ad a s**t week or 2 but monday come and am back on it now


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning Lads - well Wednesday 18th November was my last gym day! A mixture of things has prevented me going to be honest, mainly moving house, been grafting non stop working on it since i moved in!

First day back at work today aswel so i can relax a little lol Could be doing with more time off as i still have a few things to finish off, no worries though i will catch them at nights so it looks likely i wont be back in the gym till Monday.

Hopefully the rest does me some good! But i doubt that purely because all i have ate is absolute shyte!! Chinese, Indian, Chippys, Pizza's you name it! The Kitchen has been pretty much out of bounds since ive moved in due to work being carried out so all my food has been bought in from a takeaway.

The only good thing i suppose if you can even call it a good thing is the fact ive been working away i have hardly been eating, I will get up, have some cereal then start working and my next bit of food is my dinner and thats me for the day so i am most likely still within my maintenance cals haha (doubtful though)

Took a little picture this morning to see how much of an effect its taken on me. Not to bad so I wil push on from Monday and see how I get on leading up to Christmas


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Afternoon fckers!

With all this horrible weather as you can guess ive not been playing much football so i managed to get out the house on Saturday night for a gym sesh as the misses had her friend over for a few drinks and i didnt fancy sitting about listening to them chat all night!

Spent a good 2 hours in there plodding my way through a full body workout which i suppose went ok!

I tried to stick at the same weights i had previously been doing before i took a break for a bit but as you might have guessed, didnt quite work that way! wasnt to far off tho!

Feeling pretty sore today!! Going for another sesh tonight before football.

Getting back to my regular diet now that im settled in the house and the kitchen is finished so the weekend was my last bit of rubbish for a while!

Some random pics to follow:



ended up with 3 n a half chicken breasts (misses gets full easily)



a tesco breakfast as i could not be arsed cooking!



first session back


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking good in your picture and sounds like whatever you are doing is working for you!

Going to keep an eye on this.

Good stuff!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

nathanlowe said:


> Looking good in your picture and sounds like whatever you are doing is working for you!
> 
> Going to keep an eye on this.
> 
> Good stuff!


 Cheers bro. Should be taking things a little more serious after Christmas, no point just now ive got to many nights out with work/football/boys night etc so i will be eating and drinking more than normal which just defeats the purpose. I will still be maintaining a steady gym routine hopefully


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Just a wee update since ive not posted in a while!

Still not been to the gym yet (shock there) and still been eating all sorts of lovely takeaways and Christmas market food....bloody amazing :thumb:

On the down side i have damaged the ligaments in my ankle due to a bad challenge at football 2 weeks ago, still unable to walk properly or without pain but its getting better!

Just gives me that little bit more motivation to come back after the new year all guns blazing so to say!

Anyways hope yous guys have a great Christmas and New Year

All the best :beer:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Well first day back at work today is an absolute buzz kill!! Like the rest of the world i started back my clean eating and gym routine as of yesterday. Still injured due to ligament damage in my ankle so my leg workouts are a little restricted as you might have guessed.

Monday was a good day! Kinda went as follows -

7am breakfast - toast with 3 eggs mashed in a cup with teaspoonfull of mayo mixed through

9am - cardio 30 mins on the wattbike doing intervals followed by a few leg exercises

1030am protein shake + banana

12pm lunch - salmon, veg, spose to be a red onion and tomato omlette but it turned into scrambled egg

3pm - upper body workout - lifting little kids weights felt weak as fvck + protein shake

incline DB Press

Flat Bench

Cable Fly

Seated Closegrip Row

Wide Hand Pullups

Close Grip Pullups

few tricep and bicep exercises

O.H.P

6pm dinner - grilled garlic and herb chicken, boiled potatoes and corn on the cob.

9pm - spoonfull of peanut butter as i was getting cranky.

fats 82g

protein 184g

carbs 152g

cals 2119

Here is my starting picture taken yesterday morning. I finished up at 84kg and i am now down to 82kg so ive lost weight and gained fat....laaavly!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome back to the grind mate! You aiming for lower carb / higher fat every day or is that just where you ended up?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Welcome back to the grind mate! You aiming for lower carb / higher fat every day or is that just where you ended up?


 Cheers mate actually looking forward to it! Felt like sh*t the last few weeks! No not really, i havent really got a diet set out, just trying to stick to clean eating for the next few months. Im tracking what i eat purely out of interest ive not got any targets to hit. Whats your goals this year?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Cheers mate actually looking forward to it! Felt like sh*t the last few weeks! No not really, i havent really got a diet set out, just trying to stick to clean eating for the next few months. Im tracking what i eat purely out of interest ive not got any targets to hit. Whats your goals this year?


 Ah fair enough. You're in decent nick mate, just need to tighten up again.

We've got Baby 2 due 14th Feb so got about 6 weeks to drop a bit of fat before I'll have to be off training as long as it takes to get into a decent routine again. Once I'm back I may carry on getting lean until I'm happy enough before then gaining in a slight surplus.

More or lost all muscle I'd built up a few years back as I've ended up with niggly shoulder / back injuries and used lack of time as an excuse - I'm not aiming to be massive, just want a tidy lean physique and to be fit and strong enough to keep up with two kids. I know it's hated round here but I chuck in crossfit sessions about once a week as it's a good laugh and you can't put the weights down when it gets tough.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Well first day back at work today is an absolute buzz kill!! Like the rest of the world i started back my clean eating and gym routine as of yesterday. Still injured due to ligament damage in my ankle so my leg workouts are a little restricted as you might have guessed.
> 
> Monday was a good day! Kinda went as follows -
> 
> ...


 Get the skins on those totties son!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Ah fair enough. You're in decent nick mate, just need to tighten up again.
> 
> We've got Baby 2 due 14th Feb so got about 6 weeks to drop a bit of fat before I'll have to be off training as long as it takes to get into a decent routine again. Once I'm back I may carry on getting lean until I'm happy enough before then gaining in a slight surplus.
> 
> More or lost all muscle I'd built up a few years back as I've ended up with niggly shoulder / back injuries and used lack of time as an excuse - I'm not aiming to be massive, just want a tidy lean physique and to be fit and strong enough to keep up with two kids. I know it's hated round here but I chuck in crossfit sessions about once a week as it's a good laugh and you can't put the weights down when it gets tough.


 Congratulations mate! Ive been thinking about doing Crossfit for a while, i know it gets slated but some of the blokes i know doing it are in awesome shape! Might give it a try


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Get the skins on those totties son!


 The plan was to have mash but then i remembered she likes to add about a tub of butter n half a pint of milk so threw that idea out the window at the last minute :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Congratulations mate! Ive been thinking about doing Crossfit for a while, i know it gets slated but some of the blokes i know doing it are in awesome shape! Might give it a try


 Cheers mate. I tried it as my physio said it was a good laugh. I've seen ridiculous stuff on youtube which makes it look stupid but the place I go is very much focused on quality of movement and less on banging out a million reps with 5h1t form. It's not for everyone and I wouldn't rely on it purely to build a physique but it's a nice change of pace from "normal" gym and it's making me fitter.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> The plan was to have mash but then i remembered s*he likes to add about a tub of butter n half a pint of milk* so threw that idea out the window at the last minute :lol:


 She's a keeper mate - wife her!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> The plan was to have mash but then i remembered she likes to add about a tub of butter n half a pint of milk so threw that idea out the window at the last minute :lol:


 haha, aye and then there's the pot to clean!

If you're ever bored of plain boiled try 1/4 them, par boil (10 min boil), drain, add rosemary, balsamic vinegar, salt n pepper and a bit of your cooking oil of choice - cook in the oven for 30-40 minutes. Bosh!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Cheers mate. I tried it as my physio said it was a good laugh. I've seen ridiculous stuff on youtube which makes it look stupid but the place I go is very much focused on quality of movement and less on banging out a million reps with 5h1t form. It's not for everyone and I wouldn't rely on it purely to build a physique but it's a nice change of pace from "normal" gym and it's making me fitter.


 I wouldnt be using it to replace my normal workouts, i would be adding it in maybe a morning or 2 a week before work just to mix things up a little.

lol shes terrible mate, its the same with pasta she needs to add butter to it after draining out the water! Dont get me wrong it tastes marginally better but shes just added about 40grams of fat to what used to be a well balanced meal


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> haha, aye and then there's the pot to clean!
> 
> If you're ever bored of plain boiled try 1/4 them, par boil (10 min boil), drain, add rosemary, balsamic vinegar, salt n pepper and a bit of your cooking oil of choice - cook in the oven for 30-40 minutes. Bosh!


 lol i let the dishwasher deal with that (not the misses before anyone says) :lol:

Al give that a try, i do something similar when im making chips, cut the potatoes up into chips, boil them for 15 minutes then add seasoning and grill for 25-30 mins


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> I wouldnt be using it to replace my normal workouts, i would be adding it in maybe a morning or 2 a week before work just to mix things up a little.
> 
> lol shes terrible mate, its the same with pasta she needs to add butter to it after draining out the water! Dont get me wrong it tastes marginally better but shes just added about 40grams of fat to what used to be a well balanced meal


 Not so sure on the added butter to pasta thing... But didn't you say she's one of them foreigners?! :lol:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Not so sure on the added butter to pasta thing... But didn't you say she's one of them foreigners?! :lol:


 haha yeah she is :lol: shes got quite a few weird eating habits!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> haha yeah she is :lol: shes got quite a few weird eating habits!


 She's eastern European isn't she? There's a Hungarian guy in work with me. Nice lad but everything he eats in drenched in garlic. Must be scared of Dracula.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> She's eastern European isn't she? There's a Hungarian guy in work with me. Nice lad but everything he eats in drenched in garlic. Must be scared of Dracula.


 Shes Ukrainian. Dont get me wrong most of the food is pretty nice but some things are just wrong!! I mean who eats pickled mushrooms!


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome back mate am back in gym tonight for 1st time had 2 weeks off the change in eating what av wanted and no cardio as done me in roll on still looking in good shape fella


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jayph said:


> Welcome back mate am back in gym tonight for 1st time had 2 weeks off the change in eating what av wanted and no cardio as done me in roll on still looking in good shape fella


 you too mate, how did your first session go? its the change in eating thats killed me not so much not training, i was waking up and havin a bar of dairy milk for breakfast because i couldnt b ased making proper food. I knew my chocolate had to be finished before i started back work so ended up eating rediculous amounts...enjoyed every second of it though :thumb


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

@RexEverthing like i said mate she eats weird things! Had homemade chicken curry last night for dinner and she goes and whips out some cucumber and bread!! I mean cumonnnn


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> @RexEverthing like i said mate she eats weird things! Had homemade chicken curry last night for dinner and she goes and whips out some cucumber and bread!! I mean cumonnnn


 Cucumber?! Have a word mate! :lol: Would it kill her to get some naans in?

Floors looking nice in the pic mate! All sorted with the house?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice colour the curry ?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Cucumber?! Have a word mate! :lol: Would it kill her to get some naans in?
> 
> Floors looking nice in the pic mate! All sorted with the house?


 lol im the cook in the house mate, she could burn a boiled egg! She has a few dishes shes good at to be fair! But she cooks maybe once a week i prefer to do it all.

I love a good pashwari nan with an indian curry!

Cheers mate the bulk of the stuff is done its just some stupid things we still need to get, coffee table, decorative stuff etc but its getting there thanks.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Nice colour the curry


 lol its a lovely shade of brown eh! puts me in mind of a few things! :whistling:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning lads! As most of you are probably on the same boat al start by saying, holy fvck! How bad have these last few days been!! If being back at work wasnt bad enough, eating proper and training again just kicks you right in the balls!

Its been pretty hard not to binge on chocolate and crisps etc but ive managed to be strict so far and my diets been spot on!

Training on the other hand has been pretty hard to get back into the swing of things i must admit.

Went to the gym last night and done an upper body workout

Incline DB

Seated Chest Press machine

Bent over Row

Hanging Pullups

Lat Raise

Front Raise

few tri's and bi's exercises followed by some abs.

Back to my normal weights now but still finding the motivation part pretty tough!

Whilst i am still injured from football i have decided to do 6am cardio sessions using the Wattbike in the gym, started this morning and to be honest it wasnt to bad! thought it would be worse!

Food yesterday was as follows

Protein 114g

Fats 53g

carbs 150g

cals 1982

Heres a wee picture of the Wattbike incase any yous havent seen them haha


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> you too mate, how did your first session go? its the change in eating thats killed me not so much not training, i was waking up and havin a bar of dairy milk for breakfast because i couldnt b ased making proper food. I knew my chocolate had to be finished before i started back work so ended up eating rediculous amounts...enjoyed every second of it though :thumb


 Av had a bit of a set back pulled my hamstring absoloute murder tryin to raise my leg been in to have it looked at to day they did some movment and massage its seem to off eased a little. Dairy milk av done that myself haha


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jayph said:


> Av had a bit of a set back pulled my hamstring absoloute murder tryin to raise my leg been in to have it looked at to day they did some movment and massage its seem to off eased a little. Dairy milk av done that myself haha


 Aw mate thats a gutter! Nothing worse especially at this time of year when you really want to kick on! Hope it gets better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Afternoon Gents....all injuries cleared up and settled into the house eventually so i think its about time i got myself focused and my head back in the game!

Going to revive this journal and continue my progress throughout the year.

Will upload some recent pictures a little later and keep yous up to date!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Last night Gym session followed by 1hr 30mins football training

Time restraints meant a short gym session consisting of:

Standing cable flies 2 x 20 upped the weight then 3 x 12

Incline Bench Press 3 x failure (around 12 reps then 10 then 8)

Wide Grip Pullups 3 x 10

Close Grip Pulldowns 3 x Failure (around 15, 12 then 9)

Bent Over Row 3 x failure (about 60% max weight)

Shrugs 1 x 20 followed by 3 x failure

Rope Pulldowns (triceps) 3 x 15 followed by 2 x failure

Bicep Bar Curls twenty ones (7 low, 7 full, 7 high) x 5

Ran out of time so didnt manage to squeeze shoulders in.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you got a new car yet  ?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

p.cullen said:


>


 whats your current stats mate?

do you always eat low protein under 120g?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> whats your current stats mate?
> 
> do you always eat low protein under 120g?


 Im 5'8 and currently sitting at 79kg.

To be honest since last year i havent counted calories or macros, i eat when im hungry and try eat balanced meals


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Im 5'8 and currently sitting at 79kg.
> 
> To be honest since last year i havent counted calories or macros, i eat when im hungry and try eat balanced meals


 I have a similar approach to diet. I know whats good and whats not and try make foods i want fit in my marcos. As long as I hit 160g min protein im happy enough


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> I have a similar approach to diet. I know whats good and whats not and try make foods i want fit in my marcos. As long as I hit 160g min protein im happy enough


 Ive got to that stage aswel, I know what i should and what i shouldnt be eating.

I probably dont eat enough protein if im honest. I really only have it with my lunch and dinner and thats about it. (apart from a shake after a gym session)


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Have you got a new car yet  ?


 haha yes i got a TT in march :lol: took me a while eh


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> haha yes i got a TT in march :lol: took me a while eh


 You a hairdresser? :lol:

whats it like mate? Like it?

What at engine is it?

Im looking at getting a 335d m sport


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

A1243R said:


> You a hairdresser? :lol:
> 
> whats it like mate? Like it?
> 
> ...


 Do a bit of hairdressing on the side to cover up the fact im a drug dealer......lol (thats a joke btw incase anyone takes that seriously)

Its a cracking car mate, the virtual cockpit inside it something else!

2 litre diesel mate, £40 to fill 520 miles to the tank lol need it for all the miles i do now, roughly 20/25k a year 

Lol my mate just sold one of them, his was beautiful!! Had some form of factory kit on it aswel? Gun metal grey with carbon fibre parts


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Do a bit of hairdressing on the side to cover up the fact im a drug dealer......lol (thats a joke btw incase anyone takes that seriously)
> 
> Its a cracking car mate, the virtual cockpit inside it something else!
> 
> ...


 Mate I just checked your profile we do the same job you drive a brand new TT n I've got a Mazda 2, will be having a chat with HR tomorrow :lol:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Mate I just checked your profile we do the same job you drive a brand new TT n I've got a Mazda 2, will be having a chat with HR tomorrow :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

im off the tools now mate, i work for a security company doing cctv, access control, fibre optic cabling, wireless networking etc but iv moved into the Sales side but as most of our customers are public sector organisations i dont physically sell anything people come to us with their requirements and i will design a system for them and then hit them with the bill lol basically sit with my feet up on the desk, or take clients to play golf lol (s**t at golf tho)


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> im off the tools now mate, i work for a security company doing cctv, access control, fibre optic cabling, wireless networking etc but iv moved into the Sales side but as most of our customers are public sector organisations i dont physically sell anything people come to us with their requirements and i will design a system for them and then hit them with the bill lol basically sit with my feet up on the desk, or take clients to play golf lol (s**t at golf tho)


 Haha mate I've never been on the tools bar my first 3 months out on the shop floor bending copper and wiring panels. I'm office based as well, mostly railway substation design and build contracts.

I only passed my driving test 3 years ago and unfortunately made two claims in my second year, one not my fault the other absolutely my fault lol, so I've basically f**ked myself for getting anything decent before I turn 30 unless I want to pay an absolute bomb for insurance! :thumb


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Haha mate I've never been on the tools bar my first 3 months out on the shop floor bending copper and wiring panels. I'm office based as well, mostly railway substation design and build contracts.
> 
> I only passed my driving test 3 years ago and unfortunately made two claims in my second year, one not my fault the other absolutely my fault lol, so I've basically f**ked myself for getting anything decent before I turn 30 unless I want to pay an absolute bomb for insurance! :thumb


 haha thats a nightmare mate! protected no claims is the way forward! Pay a wee bit more for it but its worth it! Ive wrote a car off and had one stolen, but 10 years no claims gives you cheap insurance, last 5 years the most ive paid s £400 a year


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> haha thats a nightmare mate! protected no claims is the way forward! Pay a wee bit more for it but its worth it! Ive wrote a car off and had one stolen, but 10 years no claims gives you cheap insurance, last 5 years the most ive paid s £400 a year


 My renewal came through at over a grand this year, best deal I could get was £700. Hate to see what it'd be like on a decent brief!


----------

